

More companies in the 'quantified self' and 'personal datastore' space? - anmol
http://twitter.com/paulg/status/29254620599

======
anmol
i.e. analyze our social life, finances, networks, contacts?

Xobni, Skydeck, Mint, and many other popular examples.

